# Completely stopped screaming after wing clip?



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everyone

The title speaks for itself really, I was just wondering if anyone has had experience of this before? I'm guessing it was the clip but it could be coincidental, however what makes me puzzled is the overnight change from regular screamer to hardly ever screaming. :blink:

Charlie has been with us over 3 months now, and seems quite an anxious bird. I haven't quite decided if he screams in the early day just because thats what cockatiels do! or because he hates the traffic. 

This time last week I decided to clip Charlies wings as his anxiety was making him fly into things and I was worried he would hurt himself. He would also get very upset when I tried to put him back in the cage and would fly round screaming, as if he thought we were going to hurt him. 

Well since the clip, he is a different bird?! He is eating and playing fine etc, so I don't think he's in a 'strop' or ill. He's just stopped screaming? The only time he does it now is a welcome morning scream, for a few seconds or when we've come home, which is to be expected. 

I just can't get my head around it, he's gone from an anxious bird, scared of most noises and always desperate to be around me/out of his cage, pacing regularly- to a much more chilled bird? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Clipping can sometimes calm a bird down, a lot of people use it for taming as it makes a bird more dependent on you. I have some birds who lose their attitudes when they're clipped, so they stay clipped.


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks roxy, yes when I had to clip my lovebird he was a lot less 'naughty', I just didn't expect the huge change in screaming!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've noticed that my birds spook more easily when they're fully flighted. It's like being able to fly well makes them feel like they need to be more on the alert for danger. When they can't fly so well, it's like they figure they may as well not bother to watch for danger since they can't get away anyhow. It's weird.


----------

